# I miss riding =/



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I suppose all my past history is on here somewhere--with my terrible riding instructor, injuries (some directly caused by her, some irrelevant to horses at all), etc.

Well, I started working for a stable for lessons back in the fall. It was about minimum wage, 6 hours for an hour lesson. I found it extremely fair and I adored just being there and learning from her.

I stopped due to school, my grandfather was hospitalised with, and passed away with leukemia that developed into lymphoma, my father got married and her family moved in--it's been so hectic. And I've been miserable..with school, just..everything has been overbearing.

I got super depressed over the summer and getting back into horses (I completely cut it off with my awful instructor when her ("yep she only started taking a bit a week ago, it's your fault she won't trot at all over a two hour length of time, even if Buddy would canter circles for you") horse ran into a pole (why was there a telephone pole in the arena??) and I dislocated my knee and sprained it. Anyways, when I started again with a qualified English instructor, as opposed to the barn-owning backwoods western rider who taught herself terribly how to ride western in an English saddle (if you know what I mean) (and I'm sorry for ranting, lol), I found myself the happiest I've ever been.

I'm seventeen, btw. And working/riding with my CMT made me feel awesome..and just..mentally, physically /great/.

Well, I've been so depressed lately, for many reasons, I just..so stressed...I really feel like I need to go back. So once my foot heals from a sprained ankle/torn ligament. I wouldn't trust myself to ask for lessons in exchange--I'll try to explain my situation without excusing myself and pray she'll let me just work there for the experience--I'm hoping though because she said to call her back anytime she wanted to start working again, and I originally asked just to work for free anyways. 

Anyways, just needed to vent. =/


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, sounds like you've had a hard time lately!  Sorry to hear! Does it help just to be around horses? Even if you can't ride you could volunteer at a therapeutic riding center (so rewarding!) Or even a horse rescue. IMO just being around horses is good for the soul!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry that you are going through such a hard time. I hope everything works out soon. You can get around the horses.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to go through with that. I hope you get better soon so that you can find some comfort from horses .


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I'm probably too young to volunteer for anything big like a rescue or riding center, but after this weekend I'm going to call my old instructor and just explain everything--even if she didn't want to let me have lessons (which was /very/ fair, minimum wage, six hours per lesson) I'd benefit so much just from being around there. It's such a great atmosphere.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just hanging out with a horse is restorative. Just burying your nose in their neck and inhaling all those wonderful horse odors is food for the soul.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm probably too young to volunteer for anything big like a rescue or riding center, but after this weekend I'm going to call my old instructor and just explain everything--even if she didn't want to let me have lessons (which was /very/ fair, minimum wage, six hours per lesson) I'd benefit so much just from being around there. It's such a great atmosphere.


False! I used to volunteer at a therapeutic riding center very close to me. This was when I was 14 and there were girls there younger than me. You get to bbe around horses, groom and care for horses, and as someone already said, it's rewarding. We even got to hop on some of the therapy horses after the lessons on some nights and mess around. Look for a place close to you!


----------

